# Describe the Animal Crossing you wish they'd make.



## Dizzie (Sep 9, 2013)

I am new to Animal Crossing but I enjoy it very much, along with it I've loved the Harvest Moon series, though the last game of theirs I really loved was the HarvestMoon DScute version. Their newest ones just havent done it for me. I was thinking a combo of the two would make for a pretty epic game.


If it was all implemented into one game this is how I imagine it'd be! Along with some extras!

  You'd start off as Mayor just like in New Leaf, time would be real time like the AC series. 
  In this game you'd get more control over your map. You'll get to choose from 5 different land maps and once chosen you can scramble the position of the Town Hall, Recycle Center and Town Plaza. Once they are set the houses will set down randomly.

  The Approval Rating system would come into play more so in this game, and take a bit longer to grow. At 50% you'll get the ability to set ordinances and start projects, and at 100% you'll be able to set in zoning laws. Zoning laws would allow you to set specific areas for houses, Orchards, and communal gardens. (Note: Communal Gardens will attract villagers to water plants and arrange flowers. It would be the best place to breed hybrid flowers. There will also be an option to make paths in your town, to do this you will be able to view your world grid and trace out the path, and over the time of a week you'll see the progress of the path being set down, along with a npc at the most current part of the path

  At 75% Approval Rating your assistant will show you an abandoned valley through a break in the cliffs. Here is where you'll get the ability to start a farm. Once you get the valley you'll also begin to unlock farm tools at the T&T shop (Hoe, scythe, sheers, brush, milker etc) In this area you'll be able to have that swindling racoon build a Chicken Coop, Barn (later addition is a Pasture Pen so you can keep your animals close to the barn when outside)

  Along with farming there will be some working furniture items. Like the fridge and stove, kitchen counter and the such. You'll be able to cook dishes, dishes will be used to gain favor with villagers and to give yourself bonuses in harvesting, mini games etc and allowing you to sell some dishes for higher prices than you would the raw food.. Also a loom, the loom will be used to paste textures onto clothing templates to give to other players or your villagers. (If there were memory issues for templates one of the Abel Sisters could manage the storage of the items, and simply going in and deleting a texture would remove the clothing from your game.)

  In your town all you'll be able to manage a calendar. Along with the usual set holidays you'll unlock town holidays that you can set one to each month, at the end of the year the holidays will be able to be rearranged or kept on the days you chose. Holidays will be things like Town Pride Day, Cooking Festivals, Apple Pie Festival/Peach Cobbler Festival etc (Depends on your native fruit) and other various holidays that are unlocked as you go in your first year. During these holidays decorations may appear in your town on the trees and around your Plaza. Mini Game vendors will appear there as well (MORE MINI GAMES!)


----------



## Villager Fan (Sep 15, 2013)

I think the Wii U version should have a lot of capabilities that the 3DS couldn't provide us. 

*An elaborate vegetation system would be cool. We have fruits, now it's time for vegetables! Lettuce, Cucumber, Broccoli, Potato, Tomato, Carrot and Pumpkin would be some basic ones to have. They can then be sold at a slightly higher value than fruits. Vegetable seeds can be bought from Leif.

*You start with a flat, blank, large village. Not only do you get to place your house, but you get to place your first villagers as well, and they to start off as tents until the next day they graduate to houses. You also get to pick your native fruit. 

*You arrive by bi-plane, when in the past you arrived by taxi, trolley, bus and train. Your station is basically an airport. This would make more sense for online play as you are basically "flown" to a new village. 

*You can micromanage your village a bit better now. You are still deemed the mayor, but you have more responsibilities and possibilities. This includes buying neighboring land and expanding  your village.

*Special characters should be better implemented, where Natt, Chip, Redd, and others set up tents around town to sell, trade, and give away items, not just near the town hall or plaza. You can also, as a publics work project, set up permanent tents for Natt, Katrina, Redd, Chip, etc. so you could go to them at any time to buy or sell certain things. They also have mini-challenges.

*Villagers now do more things. Some will sit in front of a tree reading books, skipping, laying on the grass napping, interacting with special characters, having a picnic, swimming, sitting on benches (like in new leaf) etc. basically the villagers become slightly more realistic and the village will feel more "busy" with what's going on.

*Villagers now have likes and dislikes, and they effect the outcome of conversations, regardless of their personality.  This could range from colors, clothing, fruits, veggies, furniture, certain villagers in town, and so on. 

*The Main Street allows more customization, and allows you to basically add paths (roads kind of) leading to more empty lots for additional buildings, like maybe a roller rink, farmer's market, aviary, etc.

*All of the previous Main Street buildings return, as well as Re-Tail. Re-Tail can become upgradable. 

*More elaborate public works projects include more villager lots, so you can place where a villager can move (max. 20 per town), a podium to give mayor speeches, binocular stand, villager statues, etc.

*The amount of villagers in the game is huge. It's surpasses 365. Some villagers will share birthdays. Non-residential villagers pop up randomly on main street even if they haven't been a resident before. They come and go daily, so you would see the same one twice a week. 

*Adding campgrounds has been expanded, as it's a separate, roped off area with a campfire in the middle. Once you have amassed enough popularity, you can open up the campgrounds and villagers will come and stay there for an entire week. You can mingle, tell ghost stories, roast marshmellows, scare, and become friends with the campers.

*Friendship is now a big part of the game. Your relationship with a villager is important. You can completely ignore a villager, and they will be okay with that, but if you start talking to them, and you fail at the chores they give you, then your friendship with them is in jeopardy. There is a separate tab where it shows a villager and a meter telling you their mood, friendship level, and bio. 

*Morning work-outs return!

*A wide variety of new fruits, bugs, fish, sea creatures, and even birds are added to the game.

*Lemurs will be a new species of villagers introduced.

*After the success of New Leaf, this new game will have a worldwide release. 

*It's now easier to gain pubic work projects, as villagers will drop off ideas in a suggestion box weekly which is sitting on the mayor's desk. Villagers can also make suggestions by sending you a personal letter. 

*You have the the power to evict any villager for any reason, of course, with a fee involved, so the villager doesn't leave empty-handed. Other villagers also submit requests to move into your villager. You can have as many, or as little as you want after the first 10 move in, as long as there is space.

*You can have your own private island, separate for the tropical island, where only you can access it. This is idea for flower breeding, growing trees, vegetation, bushes, you can even have a second home. You can also customize and create the shape and size of your island, but keep in mind, the bigger the island, the more expensive it is. 

*The tropical island with all the mini-games is still in existence and works pretty much the same as before, with added mini-games and a bigger shop.

*All previous and unused GCN, Islander and Japanese villagers return in this game, plus a plethora of new ones. 

*Smug becomes "Cordial" and Uchi becomes "Tender." (any other possibilities?)

*After being notified that you have received a "perfect town", you are given the option to open up a carnival with a variety of shops, rides, mini-games and attractions. Katrina will occasionally visit to give readings. The entire carnival is ran by lizards, and owned my Frillard.

*You can ask villagers to perform menial tasks around town, like water plants, tend the garden, make a delivery, fulfill other villager requests i.e. just like Tom Nook put you to work in the previous games, it's time to do that to a villager or villagers.


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't care what system it comes out on so I won't even acknowledge system stuff. Just gameplay stuff.

-You can form better relationships with the neighbors and special characters. Every NPC has a 'I'm just here to chat' dialogue you select when you speak to them, allowing you to get to know them better. Eventually you will becomes good friends (like with Sable opoening up and talking to you more and Brewster speaking to you and offering you a job and stuff). I'd suggest dating the others but some people throw a hissy fit over that regardless of the fact it's just the equivalent of dating another race in the Animal Crossing universe, so forget it.

-No. Grass. Deterioration. There would be a special item like a pair of shoes or a tool that allows people to make dirt paths by running over/using the tool on the grass you want to remove. Some people don't want all their grass to die.

-All of the neighbors from all of the games are in the game. None of this removed villager nonsense should continue. If they're afraid of an unbalanced ratio of personalities, make new villagers to help balance it out. Tis not rocket science.

-Give us a tool that helps us find buried items. I have become unable to locate 50% of my fossils because there are so many danged flowers along with my path in town. It'd be like a metal detector or something but it beeps the closer you get to a dig spot.

-Make the balloons drop more than just slingshots and Balloon furniture. Balloons used to be an exciting site in Wild World for me. In New Leaf they're an eye-rolling frustration.

-The little items you get from street pass people in the HHA Showcase should be sold in a little store in town. Since Phineas is now some weird boyscout dude who hands out badges, we could use another NPC for this.

-Leif should have a huge greenhouse with his store. Not only would he sell some plant-y furniture and flowers, but he would also allow you to plant some flowers and safely breed them in a plot of land in his greenhouse. The flowers would be safe from trampling, theft, and it would allow you to easily control what flowers you breed and help hybrids become more easy to acquire. In this vein, I'd like even more flower types and more hybrid types!

-Call Jacob's Ladders what they really are: Lily of the Valley. My flower OCD is much displeased by the current state of events.

-Give us places to explore. Like a little forest where you can find mushrooms or certain bugs every so often, or a little cave where you can hunt for gemstones (makes much more sense than a rock randomly spitting them out in town, or randomly generating over night) and some rarer fossils. Maybe each having a little pool you could fish in for rarer fish.

-Bigger towns. I want 15 villagers at least.

-All the holidays in one game, where possible. The game gets real boring when there's a big gap of no holidays, and it's annoying knowing that there are certain items I can never get, that would look amazing in my house theme, because I don't live in a certain country or because I don't have friends in other countries. If this is impossible...

-QR Code cards in the vein of the E-Reader cards we had during population growing. I know Animal Crossing has a big enough audience now that this sort of thing would sell pretty well. Especially if cards allowed us to get rarer items like furniture from other countries we cannot get ourselves. There would also be pretty clothes patterns, some card-specific items (maybe some NES games, yes?) that you can only get through the cards. Not only would they be fun to collect, but they'd add something more to the game and give us another reason to have the QR reading system used!

-Cooking fish and sea life. Really, the only reason we should have food in this game is to make worthless fish like Sea Bass be a little more valuable if you cook them on a stove item. There'd be a handful of dishes you could make based off the fish, but using rarer fish in your dishes would be a waste, as it could lower the amount of money you earn from it. The dishes have set prices for what they sell for and which dish you can make depends on how valuable the fish is, as well as the fish's size.


----------



## Big Forum User (Sep 15, 2013)

*It's pretty elaborate, but:
~You could view EVERYTHING on the map. Fruit you dropped, trees with icons indicating what kind of tree they are, and where all the villagers that aren't home are.
~You could make your own holidays.
~You could make a birthday wishlist a week before your birthday, and on your birthday you would receive the items in the mail from all the villagers. Gulliver, Redd, Sable, Bendecit, Your mom, Your dad, etc.
~You could choose your own villagers.
~Like Animal Forest e+, you would have your own island and just like the animal forest e+ one, but you'd have it from the start, buildings could be placed there, and ANYONE could live there.
~Customize skin tone at Shampoodle.
~You could bake.
~More pocket space
~If you had 2 dressers the same things would not be in both; you can store different things in the 2
~You'd be the same size as you in the previous game
~Public work projects wouldn't need to be unlocked. You would have them all in the list to start, and you don't need bells to build.


----------



## Anampses (Sep 15, 2013)

I would've made it just like New Leaf, with the only difference being that Isabelle can become an companion that follows you around and stores your items for you like a mule. 

Perhaps an unlockable ordinance called "Follow the Mayor Around and be Good Assistant".


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 15, 2013)

Villager Fan said:


> *You arrive by bi-plane, when in the past you arrived by taxi, trolley, bus and train. Your station is basically an airport. This would make more sense for online play as you are basically "flown" to a new village.


This is an amazing idea.


----------



## Dizzie (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow thought I lost this post since it didnt show in my history til now. A lot of the ideas are good though some of them are along the lines of 'make it easier' which I am rather surprised over... and Isabelle isnt a mule ;.;


----------



## Caithleen (Sep 18, 2013)

I love some the ideas here, vegtables, being able to see what you dropped, i woud like to also be alble to fall in love with a villager you know have a boyfriend girlfriend thing in it, I would love to be able to cycle through town as well.


----------



## brooklyn9 (Sep 18, 2013)

I think the logical thing for them to do would be to let you choose a skin color at the beginning of the game


----------



## Anampses (Sep 19, 2013)

Caithleen said:


> I love some the ideas here, vegtables, being able to see what you dropped, i woud like to also be alble to fall in love with a villager you know have a boyfriend girlfriend thing in it, I would love to be able to cycle through town as well.



That would be totally neat to add a game mechanic for dating or marriage, in the same vein of Harvest Moon where each bachelor or bachelorette has specific likes and dislikes to increase their "heart" meter.

However, there seems to be a huge group among Animal Crossing fans against this kind of thing in fear that it would further sexualize the game than Rule 34 already has.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Sep 19, 2013)

I just want to say I hope the animal crossing of the future has some kind of land controls as in maybe a place you go and pay a lot 
of bells to have the town made bigger and rocks hills and ramps added/removed and what not like a construction company I guess, one other thing I would like to see return is the angled shops from the first game.


----------



## Rainbell (Sep 19, 2013)

I have quite a few.

~New animal species : Meerkat, Bison, Badger, Hyena, Wombat, Bat, Moose, Whale, Rat, Capybara and Dragon.
~New fruit : Kiwi, Lime, Grapefruit.
~Adjustable skin tone, can choose hair style and color upon starting a new game.
~Villagers can do all the things a player can, such as buy things from stores, expand there houses, stuff like that.
~Every version has all holidays.
~Music from other games as well, like mario, zelda pokemon and those.
~The above posters suggestion for a garden and vegetables.
~New landscapes to explore, like a jungle, a desert or a rocky mountain.
~Every past villager from each of the previous animal crossing games, including exclusive villagers.
~New tools, a Pickax that allows you to break rocks in search of gems, a flashlight that illuminates dark areas like a cave, a radio to take KK songs with you or listen to music over channels and a metal detector to find metals underground or villagers lost jewellery.

New villager personalities

*Vain :* : [Male] Vain villagers are similar to snooty characters, they think highly of themselves and often little of others, hard to befriend and will look down on the player until friendship is built high enough.

*Sensitive :* [Male] Sensitive villagers are shy and are hard to befriend, easily upset or offended.

*Smart :* [Male] A nerdy type who comes off as rude and like a know-it-all at first, they give the player the most indepth advice and are very easy to befriend.

*Tomboy :* [Female] Tomboys are short-tempered and masculine, similar to jocks they take pleasure in there appearance and success.

*Shy :* [Female] Shy villagers are reclusive and at first try to avoid contact with you and other villagers, can be hard to befriend and special conversations with them are rare at first.

*Clumsy :* [Female] Clumsy villagers are... clumsy, they are cheery but make lots of mistakes and are the center of a lot of accidents, they are similar to peppy except they make lots of jokes.

*Tricky :* [Both] Tricky villagers love pulling pranks and upsetting other villagers, you can even find them planting pitfalls sometimes, they are friendly but love to make fun of others at first.

*Greedy :* [Both] Think of wario, that kind of personality, the requests of these villagers often cost a lot of money and they may even straight up ask for bells, hard to befriend otherwise.

*Strong :* [Both] This personality is hard-working and brave, strong villagers get along with all the other types except greedy, they often consider the mayor like a brother once friendship is high enough.

~New facilities.

~Theater, where you can watch movies involving different villagers or direct your own movie.
~Arcade, where you can play old nes games like the original animal crossing game.
~Restaurant, Like the cafe except you can order fancy food and eventually work there serving food to customers.
~Hotel, you can find villagers staying here you can interact with like the campsite, could be an upgrade of it.
~School, place all the game tutorials in here and also add in some mini-games as well.
~Sports stadium,Compete against friends and your villagers in mini-games here for prizes, beating a jocks is particularly rewarding.
~A mine, you can pay bells for a chance to dig up fossils, gems or metals for a limited time.

~New shops

~Saharah gets a shop where she sells carpets and wallpapers, maybe selling one of her exclusives weekly.
~A video game store where you can buy games for the arcade.
~A music store where you can buy KK songs and music from other video games. 
~A Flea market similar to re-tails except more stuff is available, wares changes randomly.

Sorry for the long post, but those are what i wish for in an animal crossing game.


----------



## Dizzie (Sep 21, 2013)

Anampses said:


> That would be totally neat to add a game mechanic for dating or marriage, in the same vein of Harvest Moon where each bachelor or bachelorette has specific likes and dislikes to increase their "heart" meter.
> 
> However, there seems to be a huge group among Animal Crossing fans against this kind of thing in fear that it would further sexualize the game than Rule 34 already has.



Well thats why I suggested the Best Friend/Room Mate bit. It would be along the same lines of marriage as they'd move in with you and provide a npc who does chores or the such for you. Giving them their own room that you can play around in too. This would also allow people to best friend with any animal regardless of gender. As for kids if that is something you wanted to add, there is always the prospect of adoption, or fostering XD.


----------



## Touko (Sep 21, 2013)

Humm....I'm not sure. Just an AC game where I can actually fit more patterns onto one character rather making multiples.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 21, 2013)

Not really much to describe just a set of features I wish that would make it in...

Being able to choose where your villagers moved would be amazing. It would prevent SO MANY HEADACHES! Hybrids aren't safe, paths aren't safe, perfect fruit aren't safe nothing is safe from the excitement and torture that is villager moving in. 

I would like to be able to send letters to people who are offline and from my town. The Wii U being always internet connected could make this possible. Sometimes I just want to surprise a friend with a gift or just say "yo you were in my mind" because everyone likes receiving a letter.

I would love some more emergent gameplay or dynamic events. I'm not really sure of how but I bet Nintendo could pull it off. Say a villager moves away maybe another one of your villagers is upset and needs some consoling. How about you caught a rare fish maybe a villager would take notice and start a personal competition with you. Things like that. 

Nintendo could definitely have an online marketplace enabled with miiverse for Animal Crossing Wii U. Imagine being able to spend your bells on some mock ebay-esque website for Animal Crossing items! Same thing for designs and clothes. People could put their stuff up and we could easily buy or copy the design. The Wii U hardware allows for a lot of freedom.

How about ability to make real roads? I would love the option to basically have a design the way we do now but when we actually lay down say the brick or whatever and when you walk on it you actually hear footsteps walking on brick or cobblestone or concrete. Real roads would be so awesome and look better than a design imo.

And lastly add some damn voice chatting. I already use Skype I would love the option to talk to my friends with a headset and not some other peripheral. I don't need others hearing what my friends are saying.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 23, 2013)

Am I the only one that wants villagers to be mean again? >_>







I miss that so much.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd like it if you obtained the silver or gold version of something, that it'd also be unlocked for you to use on the island.


----------



## Ponycorpse (Sep 30, 2013)

To be able to choose your skin colour at the beginning of the game. Tanning still a thing... but just some racial diversity would be great.
More dialogue for the characters! Maybe character or species specific? 
To be able to use silver and gold items on the island once obtained.
More holidays!
To be able to remove rocks in your town.
To be able to place new villagers in selected spots!
I would love a romancing option but *ONLY *if you could have queer romancing options as well.
To be able to layer more clothing! I'd like to be able to wear glasses AND another face accessory please!

Those are my main things c:


----------



## Kip (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm Lovin' A lot of these ideas!
All i need to be pleased is:

Cooking, Better Lighting & Animated Trees.
I really love the lighting in AC games, And with the Wii U's shaders it could turn out to be breath taking.


Yes i would love for mean villagers to return! They make my day much better.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 3, 2013)

I want mean villagers back. Also, I want to be able to set down spots where villagers can move in. They cannot move onto any old land without you saying they can.


----------



## Gingersnap (Oct 3, 2013)

Rainbell said:


> I have quite a few.
> 
> ~New animal species : Meerkat, Bison, Badger, Hyena, Wombat, Bat, Moose, Whale, Rat, Capybara and Dragon.
> ~New fruit : Kiwi, Lime, Grapefruit.
> ...


no words needed, this is perfect


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 3, 2013)

Skintone selection in the beginning
Tanning bed or tanning lotion to allow tanning all year without going to the island
Ability to place villager house plots via building permits
Bat villagers
Letters don't need to be read to be tossed
Wider range of relationship building with snappier dialogue
Allow for one square in between PWPs
Invite friends to town by selecting from friend list
Beekeeper suit to protect from bee stings


----------



## ForestRabbit (Oct 9, 2013)

A skin tone selection would be considerate, because not every child who plays AC are fair skinned-- some would like to identify with their Villager doll. 

A carousel or a merry-go-round would be  a cool public project.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 10, 2013)

Rainbell said:


> I have quite a few.
> 
> ~New animal species : Meerkat, Bison, Badger, Hyena, Wombat, Bat, Moose, Whale, Rat, Capybara and Dragon.
> ~New fruit : Kiwi, Lime, Grapefruit.
> ...



You *are* aware there are space limitations for what exactly you can put on the game, right?


----------

